

The ocean is swallowing up Virginia - smacktoward
http://qz.com/228284/the-ocean-is-swallowing-up-virginia-so-rapidly-that-its-leaders-are-forgetting-to-bicker-about-climate-change/

======
PhantomGremlin
An increase in mean sea level will be much worse for Florida than Virginia.
E.g. according to Wikipedia, Miami elevation is 6 ft, Naples elevation is 3
ft.

